# واخيرا العملاق في الرسم الميكانيكي Autodesk Autocad Inventor Suite 2011 بروابط كتيييييييييييييييير



## marooo2010 (8 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني اقدم لكم اليوم البرنامج الاكثر من رائع ِAutodesk Autocad Inventor Suite v2011 وبعد عناء طويل برنامج من اقوي برامج التصميم الميكانيكي والرسم في الثري دي ولا اطيل عليكم رجائي الوحيد المعتاد الدعاء لي ولوالديا وللمسلمين جميعا والتشجيع 

*Autodesk Autocad Inventor Suite 2011 x86/x64.With Autodesk Vault Server 2011 22.03.2010*















​Autodesk Inventor Professional includes all the basic functions of Autodesk Inventor, as well as the specialized features of design of pipeline and cable systems, tooling and dynamic modeling. 

******* on 22.03.2010:
* Autodesk Inventor Professional Suite 2011 English x32 ESD;
* Autodesk Inventor Professional Suite 2011 English x64 ESD;
* Autodesk Vault Server 2011 English ESD.

Year: 2010
Version: 2011
Developer: Autodesk Inc
Platform: Microsoft Windows XP & Vista & 7
Compatible with Windows 7: complete
Language: English only
Tabletka: Present

System requirements for the design of parts and products of small and medium difficulty (not more than 1000 parts):
- Operating system Microsoft ® Windows Vista ® (SP1) (32-bit or 64-bit) Home Basic, Home Premium, Business, Enterprise, Ultimate (the same edition also apply to Windows 7) or
- Windows ® XP Professional (SP2 or SP3) or Professional x64 Edition (SP2) (1,2,3).
- Processor Intel ® Pentium ® 4 with 2 GHz or higher, Intel ® Xeon ™, Intel ® Core ™, AMD Athlon ™ 64, AMD Opteron ™, or later (4).
- At least 2 GB of RAM (5).
- Graphics card that supports Direct3D 10, Direct3D 9 or OpenGL (6,7).
- Drive DVD-ROM (8).
- Pointing device compatible with Microsoft Mouse.
- Monitor resolution of 1280 x 1024 or higher.
- Connect to the Internet to download files and access to the Subscription Aware.
- Adobe ® Flash ® Player 10 (9)
- Browser Microsoft Internet Explorer versions from 6.0 to 7.0.
- Microsoft Excel versions from 2003 to 2007 for the parametric components, custom carving, as well as to create projects based on spreadsheets.

In order to design products of high complexity (more than 1000 parts), Autodesk makes the following additional requirements:
- Operating system Windows XP Professional x64 Edition (SP2) or Windows Vista 64-bit (SP1).
- Processor AMD64 or Intel ® 64.
- At least 6 GB of RAM.
- Graphics card-level CAD workstations.

3D Industrial Design
- Layout and design of systems,
- Design of plastic parts,
- Construction of parts from sheet material,
- Designing products.

Managing and sharing of design data
- Production of working documents
- 3D visualization and transfer of design intent,
- Data management.

Means to improve performance CAD
- Integration with AutoCAD ® and support for the format DWG ™,
- Built-in data translators and data exchange,
- Educational resources
- Set up and automation. ​ 
*Download from Hotfile*

Autodesk Inventor Professional Suite 2011 x86
http://hotfile.com/list/382658/8e03c6d

Autodesk Inventor Professional Suite 2011 x64
http://hotfile.com/list/382725/4c81219

Autodesk Vault 2011 Server
http://hotfile.com/list/382758/43f1b43
​ 
*Download from Uploading*

Autodesk Inventor Professional Suite 2011 x86
http://uploading.com/files/bm69d496/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part01.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/4ammb3d6/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part02.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/49c67ab6/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part03.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/m54ada37/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part04.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/419523ef/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part05.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/9177d8db/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part06.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/c9993764/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part07.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/8f16b2d6/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part08.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/fe8bcbm7/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part09.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/9a976e62/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part10.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/153d496m/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part11.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/773aa819/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part12.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/3948fmmb/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part13.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/6b5dmme5/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part14.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/fc5f7841/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part15.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/451f7ce7/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part16.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/d732d62f/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part17.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/m4mc98d9/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part18.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/32d1m2ac/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part19.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/m55462cm/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part20.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/92bd9e3c/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part21.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/dd6mdffd/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part22.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/4a2419m5/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part23.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/12ad7a44/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part24.rar/

Autodesk Inventor Professional Suite 2011 x64
http://uploading.com/files/357c5mf8/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part01.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/842ac132/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part02.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/3e4fdf9f/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part03.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/6cf644df/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part04.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/f66c697e/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part05.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/2a6ab6c6/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part06.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/97df427c/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part07.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/629cc498/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part08.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/68184cc6/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part09.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/c1f4emef/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part10.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/m6c5bcc8/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part11.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/db8cab15/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part12.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/m3e58d56/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part13.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/b84b848a/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part14.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/5m61ma9m/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part15.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/d82am348/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part16.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/16cc1e5c/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part17.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/f6b9752b/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part18.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/cfef75ec/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part19.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/d59259a4/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part20.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/7m2ccbab/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part21.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/84ab46bb/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part22.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/b9edaba8/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part23.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/7c6ddb49/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part24.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/fd11922f/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part25.rar/

Autodesk Vault 2011 Server
http://uploading.com/files/2c3b12a1/Autodesk+Vault+2011+Server.part01.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/262mdm9e/Autodesk+Vault+2011+Server.part02.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/5dd8928f/Autodesk+Vault+2011+Server.part03.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/f18b52a6/Autodesk+Vault+2011+Server.part04.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/b94d8665/Autodesk+Vault+2011+Server.part05.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/adf3fa37/Autodesk+Vault+2011+Server.part06.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/f91be4a9/Autodesk+Vault+2011+Server.part07.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/4m9393b9/Autodesk+Vault+2011+Server.part08.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/777ae6em/Autodesk+Vault+2011+Server.part09.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/mma45514/Autodesk+Vault+2011+Server.part10.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/c74c555a/Autodesk+Vault+2011+Server.part11.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/am3619bc/Autodesk+Vault+2011+Server.part12.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/dee9a6b1/Autodesk+Vault+2011+Server.part13.rar/

http://uploading.com/files/211f7bm9/Autodesk+Vault+2011+Server.part14.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/fc528m2a/Autodesk+Vault+2011+Server.part15.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/8d78b9e3/Autodesk+Vault+2011+Server.part16.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/4m919cc4/Autodesk+Vault+2011+Server.part17.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/217553ef/Autodesk+Vault+2011+Server.part18.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/bbf9658b/Autodesk+Vault+2011+Server.part19.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/f72eeae2/Autodesk+Vault+2011+Server.part20.rar/



*Download from Rapidshare*

Autodesk Inventor Professional Suite 2011 x86
http://rapidshare.com/files/366856117/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366856092/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366856100/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366856113/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366856078/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366856093/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366856102/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366856111/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366856107/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366856108/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366856090/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366856121/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366856088/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366856112/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366856083/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366861106/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366861150/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366861178/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366861191/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366861203/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366861244/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366861301/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366861299/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366861298/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V2011.part24.rar

Autodesk Inventor Professional Suite 2011 x64
http://rapidshare.com/files/366871736/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366871746/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366871727/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366871710/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366871704/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366871714/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366871741/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366871723/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366871725/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366871730/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366871721/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366871729/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366871735/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366871728/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366871717/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366876511/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366876557/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366876569/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366876586/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366876605/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366876609/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366876603/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366876636/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366876647/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366876841/AUTOCADINVENTORSUITE.V201164.part25.rar​ 
Autodesk Vault 2011 Server
http://rapidshare.com/files/366886524/Autodesk_Vault_2011_Server.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366886503/Autodesk_Vault_2011_Server.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366886517/Autodesk_Vault_2011_Server.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366886514/Autodesk_Vault_2011_Server.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366886499/Autodesk_Vault_2011_Server.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366886515/Autodesk_Vault_2011_Server.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366886528/Autodesk_Vault_2011_Server.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366886522/Autodesk_Vault_2011_Server.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366886520/Autodesk_Vault_2011_Server.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366886534/Autodesk_Vault_2011_Server.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366886501/Autodesk_Vault_2011_Server.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366886496/Autodesk_Vault_2011_Server.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366886504/Autodesk_Vault_2011_Server.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366886500/Autodesk_Vault_2011_Server.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366886519/Autodesk_Vault_2011_Server.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366888506/Autodesk_Vault_2011_Server.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366888519/Autodesk_Vault_2011_Server.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366888514/Autodesk_Vault_2011_Server.part18.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/366888525/Autodesk_Vault_2011_Server.part19.rar


اترككم مع التحميل وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله وانا في الخدمة وفي انتظار الاستفسارات والانتقادات ان وجد والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته واتمني ان اكون قد افدتكم باذن الله ​


----------



## ashigalhoor (9 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## marooo2010 (11 يوليو 2010)

اين الردود يا اخواني جزاكم الله خيرا نرجوا التشجيع لمزيد من المشاركات


----------



## marooo2010 (11 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي ashigalhoor علي مرورك الطيب


----------



## Adnan.3887 (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير وغفر لك ولوالديك ...وإن شاء الله يكون هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك..
شكرا جزيلا...............


----------



## ammar -508 (13 يوليو 2010)

marooo2010 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني اقدم لكم اليوم البرنامج الاكثر من رائع ِAutodesk Autocad Inventor Suite v2011 وبعد عناء طويل برنامج من اقوي برامج التصميم الميكانيكي والرسم في الثري دي ولا اطيل عليكم رجائي الوحيد المعتاد الدعاء لي ولوالديا وللمسلمين جميعا والتشجيع
> 
> ...


----------



## marooo2010 (17 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووور اخي Adnan.3887 علي ردك الجميل ووفقنا الله واياكم


----------



## marooo2010 (17 يوليو 2010)

اخي ammar -508 اخشي الا استطيع تلبية طلبك الان لانه لا يوجد ملف تورنت لدي لكن اعدك ان شاء الله بالبحث عنه في اقرب وقت واكرر اسفي


----------



## Red-Storm (17 يوليو 2010)

شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## marooo2010 (17 يوليو 2010)

*مشكور لمرورك اخي Red-Storm وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## اسحاق عمان (21 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا:75:*​


----------



## mech-egypt (18 أغسطس 2010)

اللعم إغفر له و لوالديه
و يا ليت تجد تورنت لهذا البرنامج
شكراً يا أخى


----------



## أيمن جانو (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لمجهودك 
لم اتمكن من تثبيت البرنامج على windows 64x windows7 ارجو المساعدة ان استطاع احد تثبيته او الحصول على iso image من الأساس
و شكرا


----------



## أيمن جانو (20 أغسطس 2010)

*عنوان تورنت للبرنامج*

الرابط التالي يحتوي على عدد من النتائج يوجد ملف كبير نحو 34 جيجا بايت لستم في حاجة لإنزاله بالكامل اختار الملفات الإنجليزية فقط لانه توجد ملفات للغة الالمانية و كذلك اختار الملفات التي تناسب نوع ويندوز الخاص بك Win32x OR64x

http://isohunt.com/torrents/?ihq=inventor+2011
لمن قم بالتحميل عليه افادتنا عن اي ملاحظات 

و شكررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## yahia2000 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you for this work


----------



## yahia2000 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو المساعدة فى الحصول على باسود فك الضغط لملف auto cad2010


----------



## albedewy (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
انتهيت منذ قليل من تنزيل البرنامج بعد عناء طويل
ولكن لا اعرف كيف اشغله
بعد الفك توجد ملفات كثيرة وليس بينها ملف تنصيب


----------



## ali_shalaby (26 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك وغفر الله لنا ولك


----------



## mostafa_msj (5 أبريل 2011)

الروابط مش شغاله


----------



## maged mohamed (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

أخى الكريم

أنا لا أجد الcrack بداخل البرنامج وهو يعمل لمدة شهر واحد فقط

برجاء وضع الكراك منفصل 

شكرا لك:75:


----------



## bola (11 سبتمبر 2011)

_
مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
تسلم الايادى
يعطيك الف عافية
وتقبل فائق احـترامى وتقديـرى​_


----------

